# Can Freemasonry be considered as a Religion.



## ArmanDior (Jan 10, 2017)

" I don't go church, I am a Freemason" that's a statement I've heard several time from random people, and just heard one.
This made me wonder.  Can Freemasonry be considered as a Religion?

Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 10, 2017)

ArmanDior said:


> " I don't go church, I am a Freemason" that's a statement I've heard several time from random people, and just heard one.
> This made me wonder.  Can Freemasonry be considered as a Religion?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I don't think it is supposed to be but some could say that since maybe it's the closest thing to religion they participate in. By definition I don't think it could be considered as such either.  They could also be alluding to the fact that Masonry doesn't subscribe to one religion or dogma. That is viewed as a private matter for most Masons.  Good question.


----------



## ArmanDior (Jan 10, 2017)

coachn said:


> View attachment 5546


Why quite! 

Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 10, 2017)

This is a question which has been soooo extensively addressed over decades by smarter and better educated people than me  that I'm not going to give it much attention. You need to *be* a Freemason, then do a lot of reading, especially of scholarly writers on both sides of the view that Freemasonry is, or is not, a religion to decide for yourself. AND you need to apply that consideration to each Order.

Short version on The Craft- in my version of the ceremonies (they vary) a candidate is specifically told "Freemasonry in not a religion" and I agree with that. I certainly do think Freemasonry is, and _should_ be, a reflective spiritual and intellectual  pursuit, but for me it augments and compliments rather than competes with or replaces the religion a member might belong to. That's why I think Freemasonry appeals to so many very religious men of various faiths.

Some  men conclude otherwise and leave Freemasonry and then condemned it as heresy, but most tend to be the sort who talk of anything which conflicts with or challenges their view as "demonic sources"

The other common "condemnations" from Christians is we pray without using Jesus's name - but they miss the critical point that we don't do that exactly because our ceremonies are NOT religious ceremonies and each participant is free in our philosophy to hold his own religious, spiritual and intellectual beliefs.

For me, Freemasonry echoes  my particular religion's path of salvation and conduct, it does not replace nor challenge much less superseed it; hence I do not view Freemasonry as a religion.


----------



## coachn (Jan 10, 2017)

ArmanDior said:


> Why quite!
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


It's a secret...


----------



## David Duke (Jan 10, 2017)

What Bloke said. 


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## fmasonlog (Jan 10, 2017)

coachn said:


> It's a secret...



Seacraate


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 11, 2017)

David Duke said:


> What Bloke said.


Same here.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 11, 2017)

ArmanDior said:


> Can Freemasonry be considered as a Religion?



Not with honesty.  Which tells my opinion of any who make the claim that it is.


----------



## Ankomah Offen Clifford (Jan 11, 2017)

coachn said:


> View attachment 5546



Good day
Please I am Ankomah Offen Clifford from Ghana. I am 19 years and also a student , please I want to join the brother hood . Can you help link me to any member in my locality who can help me in joining.      Cliffordanokye56@gmail.com.       Whatsapp: +233265474727.      THANK YOU


----------



## Bloke (Jan 12, 2017)

Ankomah Offen Clifford said:


> Good day
> Please I am Ankomah Offen Clifford from Ghana. I am 19 years and also a student , please I want to join the brother hood . Can you help link me to any member in my locality who can help me in joining.      Cliffordanokye56@gmail.com.       Whatsapp: +233265474727.      THANK YOU



See
http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/any-brother-here-from-ghana.28081/#post-172550


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't belong to any one religion,  and I am a Freemason.  I believe in a Supreme Being,  but I don't know which,  if any religious system of dogma is correct. I believe the great teachers and prophets of the past all have their merit, as their messages all ring highly similar and familiar at their most basic.  I know which Great teacher I identify with best,  but can easily break bread with the students of the others.  I also know that many an injustice has been commited in the name of religion or by some who claim to be religious. If I have to answer to what religion I identify with most I would have to say all of them.... And none of them. Masonry is my method or tool of paying reverence and respect to the Great Architect WITHOUT having to claim to belong to any one religion. Freemasonry embraces that which is religious without forcing those walls between the brotherhood of man that would create disharmony between us.  That's my take on it anyway as I can best put it to words.   It's complicated man 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 13, 2017)

SeeKer.mm said:


> I don't belong to any one religion,  and I am a Freemason.  I believe in a Supreme Being,  but I don't know which,  if any religious system of dogma is correct. I believe the great teachers and prophets of the past all have their merit, as their messages all ring highly similar and familiar at their most basic.  I know which Great teacher I identify with best,  but can easily break bread with the students of the others.  I also know that many an injustice has been commited in the name of religion or by some who claim to be religious. If I have to answer to what religion I identify with most I would have to say all of them.... And none of them. Masonry is my method or tool of paying reverence and respect to the Great Architect WITHOUT having to claim to belong to any one religion. Freemasonry embraces that which is religious without forcing those walls between the brotherhood of man that would create disharmony between us.  That's my take on it anyway as I can best put it to words.   It's complicated man
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry mobile app


Good enough!


----------

